# Suche Hardware ( SPS ) für Programmiertool CoDeSys  V3.3



## Pepe (1 November 2010)

*Hardware ( SPS ) für Programmiertool CoDeSys  V3.3*
*
*
*ich  suche  eine einfache Hardware (SPS) , die Programmiertool  CoDeSys. Das Standart ICE 61131-3 Programmiersystem V3.3 unterstütz. Für eine Kleinsteuerung einfachen Anwendungen, für Anfänger, bzw. Einsteiger SPS Packet z.B. eine Wendeschütz, Toranlage, Schiebetor  projektieren bzw. zu Programmieren. Sollte nach Möglichkeit 8 Eingänge und 8 Ausgänge haben. Mit einer Kleinspannung 24 DC Volt. Sollte relativ klein von der Braugröße sein, und nach Möglichkeit Preiswert sein! Wer kann mir dabei mir ein dabei helfen bzw. mir oder für meine Anwendungen empfehlen. Die Hardware bzw. die SPS kann gerne Deutschland oder aus dem Ausland kommen.*

Ich bedanke mich in Voraus!


  [FONT=&quot]LG Pepe[/FONT]


----------



## gravieren (2 November 2010)

Hi

Nimm von Wago die Speedway.


http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/767/ger_dat/D07672301000de.pdf


http://www.wago.com/cps/rde/xchg/SID-53EFFEF9-EE0CC3C1/wago/style.xsl/deu-25197.htm



Gruß Karl


----------



## eYe (2 November 2010)

*Easy*

Zu dem Thema ist mir gerade gestern die EASY über den weg gelaufen. (War mir bis dato gar nicht bewußt das man die mit Codesys programmieren kann)

http://www.moeller.net/de/products_...control/easy_control/programming_software.jsp

Es gibt 2 Starterkits die deinen Ansprüchen genügen sollten:
http://www.moeller.net/de/products_...trol/easy_control/easy_control_starterkit.jsp


----------



## gravieren (2 November 2010)

Hi



eYe schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema ist mir gerade gestern die EASY über den weg gelaufen. (War mir bis dato gar nicht bewußt das man die mit Codesys programmieren kann)
> 
> http://www.moeller.net/de/products_...control/easy_control/programming_software.jsp
> 
> ...



Er hat nach CoDeSys 3.x gefragt.

Hierfür gibt es nur sehr wenige SPSen.

Ich denke NICHT, dass sich die SPS von Moeller mit CoDeSys 3.x programmieren läßt.

Eher die V2.3

P.S:  Für die SPS + V3.x ist eine ganz besondere Prozessorstruktur von Nöten.

Die Wago 750-841 , 750-881   wird nur für die V2.3 geeignet sein.
Die Version 3.x wird NIE für diese SPS-Typen möglich sein.

Die Wago Speedway wurde speziell für die CoDeSys 3.x entwickelt.


Gruß Karl


----------

